# Work to Residence help!



## JoanneS85 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am new to the forum and wondering if anybody can give me some advice? I'm a registered mental health nurse in the UK and have started the lengthy process of applying for a nz nursing registration. I plan to enter nz on a work to residence visa but I am a bit concerned about how eager employers would be to 'sponsor' an employee so they can work in nz. Anybody has any problems obtaining employment on a work to residence visa?

thanks


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

JoanneS85 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum and wondering if anybody can give me some advice? I'm a registered mental health nurse in the UK and have started the lengthy process of applying for a nz nursing registration. I plan to enter nz on a work to residence visa but I am a bit concerned about how eager employers would be to 'sponsor' an employee so they can work in nz. Anybody has any problems obtaining employment on a work to residence visa?
> 
> thanks


Hi there,

I have been on a work to residence visa for the past 2.5 years and recently got my residence visa. 
Since nurses are in demand, i don't think you'd have any problem finding work. the "sponsor" part is more to keep you with your employer for a minimum of 2 years - why wouldn't anyone want to keep you for 2 years especially when they need nurses? 
I may be wrong, i'm just sharing through my own experience. I'm not a nurse but my occupation was and still is on the shortage list. I even got my job offer (though it took a while) while I was back home and work-to-residence visas get processed within 10 working days. 

When you've received the clear on your nursing registration - start applying for jobs!  Or even start looking around now. All the best!


----------



## JoanneS85 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience and words of encouragement, feeling more optimistic about employment now


----------

